# Server Problem (Again)?



## nightnurse613 (Jan 28, 2007)

Is it just me or are others having problems with the web site connection?  Lately I have been getting timed out because of connection problems.


----------



## EZ-ED (Jan 28, 2007)

nightnurse613 said:


> Is it just me or are others having problems with the web site connection?  Lately I have been getting timed out because of connection problems.



My RSS reader is having trouble picking up the new pages but as soon as I double click on an item it takes me right the the Tug item. So my RSS reader is getting timed out but my Firefox browser is not.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 29, 2007)

I am usually flooded with emails if the server goes down or is unresponsive on a global level.  (not that its a bad thing...as it lets me know about problems)...however I've gotten nothing of the sort recently.


----------

